# Netflix streaming user profiles to launch this summer, make account sharing easier



## Athlon646464

Netflix streaming user profiles to launch this summer, make account sharing easier

Ask Netflix Vice President of Product Innovation Todd Yellin what makes the streaming giant special, and he'll start telling you about algorithms, test groups and suggestion engines. "It's the revolution of TV," he explained to us at E3. "They used to send out a TV show and then they'd have no freaking idea who was watching it, how much they were watching ... it was just Nielsen diaries." A woefully inaccurate way to track content consumption, Yellin suggested. Netflix, on the other hand, can tell what folks are watching, when they are watching it, for how long and even on what device. Netflix uses all this information to offer users extremely specific suggestions and categories based on their recent use. The problem is, many families share a single account, and all their different tastes mix into a nonsensical mess. "You and your wife might have very different tastes," Yellin explained. "Why can't you have a profile, and she has a profile?" Separating the users on the family account would allow each user to get tailored suggestions based on their personal viewing experience. "We're finally launching it this summer."

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## Athlon646464

Finally! No more mixing of my wife and daughter's ratings with mine! :up:


----------



## The Merg

Nice.

I wonder how this will work on devices, such as TVs, PS3, Wii, etc.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Athlon646464

Netflix individual profile rollout brings up to five unique experiences per account

Netflix is finally ready to deliver individual profiles for its streaming service, meant to satisfy households with shared accounts by providing everyone their own settings, viewing history and (where available) queue. Profiles are coming to all Netflix regions starting today, but may take a couple of weeks to appear on every account as they roll out gradually.

Device support will also take some time to hit everywhere even though most clients are ready for profiles today. Two platforms not yet sorted are Android and the Nintendo Wii, where support will arrive "later in the fall" and in mid-August, respectively.

Once the new feature is available however, it should be easy for users to access and setup, as we learned from Chief Produce Officer Neil Hunt that focusing on ease of use was the company's main priority.

Full Story Here


----------



## Rich

Athlon646464 said:


> Netflix individual profile rollout brings up to five unique experiences per account
> 
> Netflix is finally ready to deliver individual profiles for its streaming service, meant to satisfy households with shared accounts by providing everyone their own settings, viewing history and (where available) queue. Profiles are coming to all Netflix regions starting today, but may take a couple of weeks to appear on every account as they roll out gradually.
> 
> Device support will also take some time to hit everywhere even though most clients are ready for profiles today. Two platforms not yet sorted are Android and the Nintendo Wii, where support will arrive "later in the fall" and in mid-August, respectively.
> 
> Once the new feature is available however, it should be easy for users to access and setup, as we learned from Chief Produce Officer Neil Hunt that focusing on ease of use was the company's main priority.
> 
> Full Story Here


I've had quite an experience with NF recently. My "Recently Viewed" list kept coming up with kid's shows and some soft porn (I guess that's what it was, the names of the movies led me to that conclusion) and some blatantly homosexual shows (not that there's anything wrong with that). I called NF and was told that an X-Box was being used to view those shows. OK, I thought my son's account (same name, different accounts) might have been mixed up, but I've never seen him watching such content. I checked his X-Box after that call and that is on his account, not mine. The woman I spoke to wiped out the X-Box from my account. Thought everything would be all right, but nothing changed. Figured it would just take some time.

So, the other day I called and got a guy and asked him how long it would take for the stuff to be off my "Recently Viewed" list and was told it wouldn't as long as the X-Box and the PS3 were on my account.

Asked my son what was going on with the X-Box and PS3 and he told me he had upgraded to the new platforms and sold his old X-Box and old PS3. Without wiping them clean (if you can do that). So, a couple people were using those platforms to access my account. I called again and had every streaming device removed from my account. Changed my password and that seems to have solved the problem.

Moral: If you sell a streaming device, send it back or give it away, make sure you try to wipe it clean and be sure to change your password.

Rich


----------



## The Merg

Well, I checked on-line and I don't have the ability to create a profile yet. I'm glad that they finally instituted this. I've been requesting this as a feature request for years now.

- Merg


----------



## Rich

The Merg said:


> Well, I checked online and I don't have the ability to create a profile yet. I'm glad that they finally instituted this. I've been requesting this as a feature request for years now.
> 
> - Merg


I went thru the process yesterday. Took a while. Probably take a bit of time to get all the garbage off my account.

Rich


----------



## Rich

While some folks are paying attention to this thread, if you have the speed to get the streaming "Super HD", the PQ simply blows away the 1080i we see on our DVRs.

Rich


----------



## Christopher Gould

Rich said:


> While some folks are paying attention to this thread, if you have the speed to get the streaming "Super HD", the PQ simply blows away the 1080i we see on our DVRs.
> 
> Rich


i agree


----------



## The Merg

I went thru the process yesterday. Took a while. Probably take a bit of time to get all the garbage off my account.

Rich


Okay, I found that if you go to www.netflix.com/EditProfiles it will let you create profiles even if it is not officially turned on yet. I don't like that you can't move stuff from one profile to another. While I did get them set up, I can't access them unless I use the website or my Apple TV. I don't get prompted for a profile when using my iPad or iPhone.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Athlon646464

The Merg said:


> Okay, I found that if you go to www.netflix.com/EditProfiles it will let you create profiles even if it is not officially turned on yet.
> 
> - Merg





Rich said:


> I went thru the process yesterday. Took a while. Probably take a bit of time to get all the garbage off my account.
> 
> Rich


Rich,

I used the link provided by Merv, and all I was able to do was create a new profile. Were you able to tell Netflix who watched what in the past? If so, what device do you use to connect?


----------



## Rich

Athlon646464 said:


> Rich,
> 
> I used the link provided by Merv, and all I was able to do was create a new profile. Were you able to tell Netflix who watched what in the past? If so, what device do you use to connect?


Now I'm not sure exactly what I did. I filled out a questionnaire under the profile link that took quite awhile on my computer. Haven't seen any signs of an individual profile on my streaming BD players or computer yet. For all I know, that questionnaire could have been there for years.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Athlon646464 said:


> Rich,
> 
> I used the link provided by Merv, and all I was able to do was create a new profile. Were you able to tell Netflix who watched what in the past? If so, what device do you use to connect?


Since I'm the only one in my home that uses my NF account, I'm not sure what happens next.

Rich


----------



## Rich

It appears that at this time you can only do the profiles thing on the PS3. That's from the NF website. Apparently what I did was fill in a "Taste" profile.

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464

Rich said:


> Now I'm not sure exactly what I did. I filled out a questionnaire under the profile link that took quite awhile on my computer. Haven't seen any signs of an individual profile on my streaming BD players or computer yet. For all I know, that questionnaire could have been there for years.
> 
> Rich


Thank - must not be there for me yet.

The only link for me on that Profile link is 'To choose how many discs each profile can have at a time, go to *Profile DVD Options*.'


----------



## Rich

Athlon646464 said:


> Thank - must not be there for me yet.
> 
> The only link for me on that Profile link is 'To choose how many discs each profile can have at a time, go to *Profile DVD Options*.'


I don't even see that. I'll have to look again.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Athlon646464 said:


> Thank - must not be there for me yet.
> 
> The only link for me on that Profile link is 'To choose how many discs each profile can have at a time, go to *Profile DVD Options*.'


Found that and I'm the only one on it, so that's correct. I could not go any further tho. Got a "Not yet working" message.

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464

Thanks for taking the time - guess we'll have to wait. The primary way we use Netflix here is with our Rokus, and they are not updated yet.


----------



## Rich

Athlon646464 said:


> Thanks for taking the time - guess we'll have to wait. The primary way we use Netflix here is with our Rokus, and they are not updated yet.


You're welcome. I've bought quite a few Rokus and have either sent them back or sold them. For some reason, I just don't like them. So far, I've had two Roku 3s and quickly sent both back. The last one couldn't lock on my router in wireless mode even tho it was four feet away from the router. Nothing wrong with the router. Over the last couple years, I've tried many streaming devices and have decided to stick with the BD players for streaming.

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464

We have two 2's. One is wired (home theater) and one is wireless (bedroom). They both work great.

My router is a Netgear WNDR3700. I've had it for a few years and it's been fantastic. Both wireless frequencies are very strong. I can stream to an iPod 1/2 acre away in a shed by the pool for music out there.........

I also have a WD Live Plus (also wired) for streaming media files from my NAS. I think these devices should be wired if at all possible [stating the obvious here].


----------



## The Merg

Athlon646464 said:


> Rich,
> 
> I used the link provided by Merv, and all I was able to do was create a new profile. Were you able to tell Netflix who watched what in the past? If so, what device do you use to connect?


It seems that Profiles are not turned on for everyone yet. However, you can go to the EditProfile web page and setup the profiles. You can then use the website to switch between profiles and add movies to the Instant Queue for each profile. To switch profiles there, click on your name on the upper right-hand side of the screen and you will get a dropdown with the names of the profiles along with the option to Sign Out. As for using other devices to get to the profiles, I cannot switch profiles on the iOS version of Netflix. I also can't choose profiles on my Panasonic TV Netflix app. On my Apple TV however, I get prompted as to which profile I want to use when I launch Netflix there. When I spoke to customer service, they remarked that it is being rolled out over the next two weeks. I assume that the iOS apps and TV apps will also need to be updated as well.

- Merg


----------



## Athlon646464

Thank Merg.

I'm most interested in being able to have my ratings separated from my wife's and my daughter's ratings. I wonder how tedious that will be to accomplish for past star ratings.

I'm tired of seeing recommendations for Disney cartoons and old reruns of 'Coach'. :grin:


----------



## The Merg

Athlon646464 said:


> Thank Merg.
> 
> I'm most interested in being able to have my ratings separated from my wife's and my daughter's ratings. I wonder how tedious that will be to accomplish for past star ratings.
> 
> I'm tired of seeing recommendations for Disney cartoons and old reruns of 'Coach'. :grin:


I'm assuming that you will need to add those movies to the other profiles and then rate them there, while on your main profile you would have to un-rate them.

I just like the idea that I can create a profile for my kids (and specify that it is for kids under the age of 12) and when they go to Netflix, they will only see their movies and get appropriate recommendations.

- Merg


----------



## Athlon646464

Netflix profiles won't work via Windows Media Center plugin

Netflix's user profiles haven't seen a full roll out yet, but they're already causing snags with certain users. Specifically, the new feature isn't compatible with Windows Media Center. Attempting to stream via Redmond's app offers users their list of profiles, but promptly throws an error message once one is selected.

Unfortunately, the only fix it is to do without. According to The Green Button forums, Netflix will only resume streaming over Media Center if you kill all profiles except for the main one. If you aren't cool with sharing your account the old way -- and all the awkward movie recommendations that can come with it -- you're stuck.

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## The Merg

Netflix profiles won't work via Windows Media Center plugin

Netflix's user profiles haven't seen a full roll out yet, but they're already causing snags with certain users. Specifically, the new feature isn't compatible with Windows Media Center. Attempting to stream via Redmond's app offers users their list of profiles, but promptly throws an error message once one is selected.

Unfortunately, the only fix it is to do without. According to The Green Button forums, Netflix will only resume streaming over Media Center if you kill all profiles except for the main one. If you aren't cool with sharing your account the old way -- and all the awkward movie recommendations that can come with it -- you're stuck.

Full Story Here









Engadget

Media Center is so 2005 anyways... :lol:

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Rich

My computer showed my profile and asked if I wanted to add anyone else. First time. Now to see how long it takes to get to my BD players.

Rich


----------



## The Merg

Yeah, I started seeing it the other day. I haven't checked my TV yet to see if it is there, but I can just use my Apple TV for now.

- Merg


----------



## Rich

The Merg said:


> Yeah, I started seeing it the other day. I haven't checked my TV yet to see if it is there, but I can just use my Apple TV for now.
> 
> - Merg


Just got it on one of my Sammy BD players.

Rich


----------



## The Merg

Let me know if it shows up on your Panasonic TV's. I have the TC-P50G25.

- Merg


----------



## Nick

I now have it on my Roku 2 HDX, but since I live alone it really doesn't matter. However, profiles should work well for anyone with MPD (multiple-personalities disorder).


----------



## The Merg

Nick said:


> I now have it on my Roku 2 HDX, but since I live alone it really doesn't matter. However, profiles should work well for anyone with MPD (multiple-personalities disorder).


You could also use the profiles to break up your Queue list into TV Shows, Dramas, Comedies, etc.

- Merg


----------



## Athlon646464

The Merg said:


> You could also use the profiles to break up your Queue list into TV Shows, Dramas, Comedies, etc.
> 
> - Merg


Brilliant!


----------



## Laxguy

Nick said:


> I now have it on my Roku 2 HDX, but since I live alone it really doesn't matter. However, profiles should work well for anyone with MPD (multiple-personalities disorder).


What?? That's a _*disorder*_? :rotfl:

~A Serenity Prayer~
"God, grant me the senility to forget the people I never liked anyway, the good fortune to run into the ones I do, and the eyesight to tell the difference."


----------



## Rich

Rich said:


> Just got it on one of my Sammy BD players.
> 
> Rich


Wasn't on my Sammy, was on my big desktop PC. Sorry.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Now I'm not getting it on my big desktop or any of my BD players, only on my laptop. 

Rich


----------

